# Excellent site for downloads on how tos



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

cd3wd main index

This site is actually a site made for third world countries and the fight they have in becoming sustainable. Neat thing is it is also available to the public and if you dont want to actually download all the info , you can simply graze through the leaflets and read what you wish.

oh and yes Dean a link place would be nice at some point maybe a sub section in each main forum to properly place the links would work although it may eventually mean a bunch of extra work for you when people forget to put them in the proper location ...


----------



## GPER (Oct 28, 2008)

There is a lot of useful info there, thanks.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Excellent should add it the sticky Knowledge is Power Expansion Thread


----------

